# AMD64 3400+ (CPU Temperatur)



## Lon3sWolf_VtG8 (5. Februar 2005)

Hi alle zusammen,

ich wollte mal nachfragen, wie das mit den Temperaturen so ist bei einem CPU, 
-wie warm(heiß) darf so ein CPU werden ?
-was sind die oberen grenzen ?

Ich habe mir nämlich vor kurzem ein Motherboard Tool installiert "MBM 5", und weiß nicht ob dieses Toll mir nun die richtige Temperatur anzeigt.

ein paar details:
CPU: AMD64 3400+ 512k
Heatpipe: Thermaltake Tower 102 
(http://www.thermaltake.com/coolers/comboCool/cl-p0015tower102/cl-p0015tower102.htm)
Lüfter: 1x Titan Lüfter 80x80x25mm Gleitlager
          1x CoolerMaster Lüfter 80x80x25mm Gleitlager

Habe jetzt angst das, mir der CPU jetzt kaputt geht, da er nicht sehr billig war.

Ich danke schon im vorraus für Eure hilfe.

Lon3sWolf_VtG8


----------



## Cheese (7. Februar 2005)

Hallo,

also ich hab auch einen A64, jedoch 3200+... Zuerst hatte ich den Standardkühler drauf, da lief der Proz bei ca 43° unter Volllast, jedoch schon mit 7 eingebauten Gehäuselüftern... Hab ihn dann auch mal bis 50° hochgeheizt, jedoch wurde mir schon ziemlich mulmig, weil NFS U2 schon ziemlich ruckelte.... 

Hab mir daraufhin einen Thermalright XP120 gekauft, seitdem hab ich keine Probleme mehr, 25° bei Normalbetrieb und 35° bei Vollauslastung.... Also ich glaube nicht, dass dir die CPU abfackelt, weil die ja eh nen Überhitzungsschutz drin hat, allerdings sind niedrige Temeraturen gut für ne längere Lebensdauer. Aktivier mal Cool'n'Quiet und schreib dann mal, welche Temperaturen gemessen werden 

Gruß Cheese


----------



## MrMo (7. Februar 2005)

Das könnte euch vielleicht weiterhelfen 
http://www.pc-erfahrung.de/ProzessortabelleDesktop.html


----------



## Cheese (7. Februar 2005)

Naja, mir würde es nix bringen, weil die A64 mit Winchester nicht verzeichnet sind  Aber so im Groben kann man sagen, dass ab 70° der dunkelrote Bereich beginnt....


----------



## Lon3sWolf_VtG8 (7. Februar 2005)

> Aktivier mal Cool'n'Quiet und schreib dann mal, welche Temperaturen gemessen werden



Ich habe Cool&Quiet installiert, doch dieser zeigt mir nur den CPU Frequency & CPU Voltage
CPU Frequency = 2400.00MHz
CPU Voltage = 1.5250V

da ist auch nix anderes zum klicken, ich habe jedoch jetzt im BIOS mal geschaut und da wird die Temperatur angezeigt, doch diese ist ja im normal zustand und liegt bei 26C° möchte aber gerne wissen wieviel ich bei voller auslastung habe, wie ich jetzt auch gelesen habe unterstüzt mein Board das Programm MBM nicht.

Danke hiermit jedem der zu diesem Topic beigetragen hatt.



Lon3sWolf_VtG8


----------



## MrMo (7. Februar 2005)

Also bei mir ist es so, dass mein PC ab einer CPU-Temperatur von ca 75°C einfriert 
Mit nem AMD Athlon XP 2000+

Also solangs nicht über 80°C geht kann eigentlich nichts kaputt gehen


----------



## Lon3sWolf_VtG8 (8. Februar 2005)

Okay danke jedem hier der sich die mühe gemacht hat mir zu antworten, MrMo dein Avatar hatt mich immer ganz wuschich gemacht ;-) :-D, naja egal machts gut, ich geistere so wie so immer hier rum , so sehen wir uns noch.


Mit Freundlischen Grüßen

Lon3sWolf_VtG8


----------



## Cheese (8. Februar 2005)

Naja, da greift bei dir Cool&Quiet noch nicht.... denn normal müsste sich die CPU so gegen 1GHz bewegen, wenn keine Resourcen gebraucht werden...

Geh mal in den Gerätemanager, da klickst auf die CPU und aktualiesierst den Treiber und auf dem Desktop gehst mal auf die Einstellungen, auf dem Reiter, wo du die Bildschirmschoner einstellen kannst gehst unten auf Energieverwaltung, und stellst "minimaler Energieverbrauch" ein.... Und dann kontrollierst nochmal die Voltage und die Frequenz...


----------



## detabt (31. März 2005)

Hallo,ich brauche Hilfe zu folgendem Problem: Ich habe einen AMD 3400+ Prozessor mit einem Thermalright XP 90 Kühler und ein ASUS KV8 Deluxe Motherboard. Obwohl ich im BIOS Cool&Quiet aktiviert habe, den neuesten Treiber von AMD nutze, die Energieverwaltung auf Minimal steht und der aktuelle Treiber für das Motherboerd installiert ist, kriege ich die Temparatur bein normalem Betrieb nicht unter 50 Grad. 

Das kuriose ist, das ich vor einer Windows XP Neuinstallierung, mit den gleichen Einstellungen eine Durchschnittstemparatur von 36 Grad hatte. 

Woran kann das Problem liegen? Habe ich etwas vergessen, gibt es einen Trick oder fehlen mir Treiber. Vielleicht kann mir jemand beschreiben, was ich alles einstellen muss
damit Coll&Quiet funktioniert.

Vielen Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüße aus Bottrop


----------

